# Baby's First UV Prints



## apc42069 (Aug 11, 2022)

Firstly, shout out to @thewintersoldier and his killer tutorials.  I ended up using Illustrator, as bundling with my other CC products made more sense than not, but his general workflow tips & what to pay attention to were indelible, and super helpful. 

Second, forgive the lack of gut shots.  I screwed the enclosures shut, in an excited frenzy, before taking any snaps.   My soldering is good enough, not perfect.  I didn't use any breakout boards on the 3PDTs.  All hookup wire is brown or white cloth covered.   If anyone has a _burning _urge to peak inside anything, shoot me a note & i'll gladly oblige. 

On the whole I'm happy with how these turned out.  Tayda had a bit of a centering issue on a few (all that were off, printed a few mm south) - but these are all for home use, so whatever.  In the future, I'll be bringing borders in a few mm to compensate for any bleed off around the edges. 

White, Varnish Gloss.







Matte Orange, Varnish Gloss.








Blue, Varnish Gloss, Double White








Glimmer Brown Sugar, Matte Gloss. I ran out of pink knobs..that grey boi is not a stylistic choice : ) 






Metallic Light Gold, Matte Gloss.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

I can only assume the ItCotCK one is a buzzaround? That print came out absolutely gorgeous! All of them look fantastic


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 11, 2022)

apc42069 said:


> Firstly, shout out to @thewintersoldier and his killer tutorials.  I ended up using Illustrator, as bundling with my other CC products made more sense than not, but his general workflow tips & what to pay attention to were indelible, and super helpful.
> 
> Second, forgive the lack of gut shots.  I screwed the enclosures shut, in an excited frenzy, before taking any snaps.   My soldering is good enough, not perfect.  I didn't use any breakout boards on the 3PDTs.  All hookup wire is brown or white cloth covered.   If anyone has a _burning _urge to peak inside anything, shoot me a note & i'll gladly oblige.
> 
> ...


Oh man, TOTALLY love the 21st Century Schizoid Man box! My first exposure to British Prog at 13 years old was that album!


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

Those look fantastic.


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I can only assume the ItCotCK one is a buzzaround? That print came out absolutely gorgeous! All of them look fantastic


Thanks man!  And yes - intentionally didn’t call out which was what… or what was which.. specifically for someone to guess that one


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Oh man, TOTALLY love the 21st Century Schizoid Man box! My first exposure to British Prog at 13 years old was that album!


When I started smoking weed with my dad he was like, Ok what you gotta do is this. Put L and R speakers on the ground in the middle of the room, facing each other. Then get as high as humanly possible. Then make the room as dark as possible. Then start the A side of ITCOTKC and lie flat on your back with your head between the speakers. 

…and that’s the story of my first panic attack!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 12, 2022)

apc42069 said:


> Thanks man!  And yes - intentionally didn’t call out which was what… or what was which.. specifically for someone to guess that one


Fripp is the big reason why the Buzzaround is my favorite fuzz circuit. While I prefer his Foxey Lady tones from the Wetton era, the live Buzzaround stuff, namely what’s on the Sailors’ Tales box set, is just profoundly good, and I personally jive with the Buzzaround and Tonebender style stuff than I do with muff styled circuits


----------



## Barry (Aug 12, 2022)

apc42069 said:


> Firstly, shout out to @thewintersoldier and his killer tutorials.  I ended up using Illustrator, as bundling with my other CC products made more sense than not, but his general workflow tips & what to pay attention to were indelible, and super helpful.
> 
> Second, forgive the lack of gut shots.  I screwed the enclosures shut, in an excited frenzy, before taking any snaps.   My soldering is good enough, not perfect.  I didn't use any breakout boards on the 3PDTs.  All hookup wire is brown or white cloth covered.   If anyone has a _burning _urge to peak inside anything, shoot me a note & i'll gladly oblige.
> 
> ...


Nice looking enclosures, but "No Guts No Glory" those screws come out as easy as they go in!


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Fripp is the big reason why the Buzzaround is my favorite fuzz circuit. While I prefer his Foxey Lady tones from the Wetton era, the live Buzzaround stuff, namely what’s on the Sailors’ Tales box set, is just profoundly good, and I personally jive with the Buzzaround and Tonebender style stuff than I do with muff styled circuits


Hmmm I think feel a Fripp-ish demo coming on for my Gnat Fuzz.........


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 12, 2022)

Barry said:


> Nice looking enclosures, but "No Guts No Glory" those screws come out as easy as they go in!


When you’re right you’re right. Board porn to follow when I’m back in the city.


----------



## finebyfine (Aug 12, 2022)

Awesome job all around, especially the Crimson one. Love the use of Arnold Böcklin on the big cheese, one of my favorite typefaces that fit that vibe.

Kind of a bummer that it just takes trial and error to learn what the actual print space to the edges of an enclosure but as far as I'm concerned it's not even worth complaining about for the price. If it's any help: I keep a 1.5mm margin on all sides with 3-4mm margin at the corners.


----------



## szukalski (Aug 12, 2022)

finebyfine said:


> Awesome job all around, especially the Crimson one. Love the use of Arnold Böcklin on the big cheese, one of my favorite typefaces that fit that vibe.
> 
> Kind of a bummer that it just takes trial and error to learn what the actual print space to the edges of an enclosure but as far as I'm concerned it's not even worth complaining about for the price. If it's any help: I keep a 1.5mm margin on all sides with 3-4mm margin at the corners.


Really good point which isn't mentioned often enough. My first lot had 1mm margin and "just" made it (or "just" didn't as you see fit).

A typeface reference for pedals would be awesome. I hate having to rely on Arial and Comic Sans.


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 12, 2022)

I really need to start with the UV printing these look excellent!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice work! I'm wondering what's going on around the knobs of the Zen Drive?


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2022)

I was going to ask that as well.   

Is the gloss layer cracking or something?  Reminds me of when I spray two coats of incompatible paints (or clear).

I've never seen anything like that happen with a powdercoated/UV printed enclosure, but I've never used a gloss layer.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 12, 2022)

I was assuming that was an intentional aesthetic under the knobs.  If you zoom in the pattern looks the same under each as though it's a copied and pasted image.


----------



## finebyfine (Aug 12, 2022)

szukalski said:


> A typeface reference for pedals would be awesome. I hate having to rely on Arial and Comic Sans.



I have a very incomplete list going here - that I haven't updated in a year - of fonts used on famous/well-known pedals: https://fine.rip/audio/typography


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 13, 2022)

finebyfine said:


> Awesome job all around, especially the Crimson one. Love the use of Arnold Böcklin on the big cheese, one of my favorite typefaces that fit that vibe.
> 
> Kind of a bummer that it just takes trial and error to learn what the actual print space to the edges of an enclosure but as far as I'm concerned it's not even worth complaining about for the price. If it's any help: I keep a 1.5mm margin on all sides with 3-4mm margin at the corners.


thanks man- high praise coming from you!  

The time I spent cycling between various Art Nouveau fonts for the cheese was...comical.  

I brought the border layer in 2mm on each side, but only rounded those corners 1mm - save for the Zen which I took in 4mm (I thought it would look too "bubbly" but turned out the best ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ) 

Agreed - any nits I have with Tayda are just obliterated by the value and ease of printing. Psyched to get crackin on the next batch!


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 13, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Nice work! I'm wondering what's going on around the knobs of the Zen Drive?



Another lesson learned here - I wanted to test the level of detail possible.  

I placed an Enso around each knob hole (lol) - was meant to look like dial markers.  There was a lot of tiny color data around the edges & the gloss just squashed it.  I think if I had made them bigger and left the gloss layer off that area, the effect would have worked..


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2022)

Ahh interesting, so that's in the print itself and not a physical defect?  

If it's not flaking I could actually see folks doing that on purpose for a sort of distressed look.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 13, 2022)

apc42069 said:


> I placed an Enso around each knob hole (lol) - was meant to look like dial markers. There was a lot of tiny color data around the edges & the gloss just squashed it.


Ah okay. I can see how the glass would essentially enlarge all the small details and create that texture.


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Ahh interesting, so that's in the print itself and not a physical defect?
> 
> If it's not flaking I could actually see folks doing that on purpose for a sort of distressed look.


Correctamundo - for sure going to experiment with it. Zero flake, all texture.


----------



## apc42069 (Aug 25, 2022)

Ok @Barry - as promised!

Mahayana Zen




Cheesemonger Big Cheese




Gnat Buzz Around: MP16B / AC128 / AC 128.  hFE ~60/~80/~200 (didn't write down, but think close to that)






Brown Betty (while designing this, I kept thinking Dirty Shirley...Shirley Temple...Friedman art deco branding ok..got it!  lol whoops.) Enclosure too bc I replaced that errant silver knob)









I don't see any snaps from inside the CDXL DOD 440 Reissue (aka the Jerry box), which is well and good bc when I cracked it open I discovered a lie, in that I used a breakout board, and I won't abide (can you guess what's on my bench?!) any bullshitting.  I'm gonna redesign the enclosure anyhow, or at least make one with appropriate line weight.  Please dock the appropriate amount of glory from this thread : )


----------

